# Will not start up and blinking white light.



## acciostephy (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm a relatively new Mac user. In fact, I haven't had that much experience at all. I work in a donations store and today we got a donation of an iMac. I searched around a bit and I'm sure it's a G5 model. It looks like <a href="http://www.synthtopia.com/news/05_05/images/Apple_iMac_g5.jpg">this</a>. It looks to be in great condition, no scratches, not even a fingerprint on the monitor. 

However, when I turned it on, after plugging the power chord in, I started experiencing problems. The fans kicked on and I heard the chime (I assume that was a post?) but I was getting no video and the white LED on the front of the screen was flashing on and off. The exact pattern is strange - I don't think I've see it before. It flashes once, then stops, then flashes again, then stops. Over and over. No sequence. :|

The computer did not come with a keyboard or a mouse. I was testing it to see if it actually worked, before I bought the keyboard and the mouse, so I'm wondering if it has something to do with that? I'm not really sure.

Thank you in advance for any help you can give me. This is my first Mac and I'm really wanting to get more experience with this type of equipment.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 16, 2008)

acciostephy said:


> However, when I turned it on, after plugging the power chord in, I started experiencing problems. The fans kicked on and I heard the chime (I assume that was a post?) but I was getting no video and the white LED on the front of the screen was flashing on and off. The exact pattern is strange - I don't think I've see it before. It flashes once, then stops, then flashes again, then stops. Over and over. No sequence. :|



This flashing white light is the Mac telling you BAD RAM.


----------



## acciostephy (Jul 16, 2008)

Ooh. I was afraid of that, although I had a suspicion that that was the problem. 

Thank you for your help, Satcomer. I think I might take it into Staples to have it looked at, maybe they can put some new RAM in.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you thought about taking it to the Apple Store or an authorized Apple service center to have it looked at just in case it's not something else?  If it's the RAM, get it somewhere other than Apple, but have Apple or an Apple authorized center check the iMac G5 out for you.

Opening that model iMac is as simple as unscrewing 3 stop-screws underneath the screen.  Once you've done that, the whole back easily comes off to reveal everything.  Just thought I'd mention this in case you wanted to install the RAM yourself.  I've done it already to mine without a hitch.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 16, 2008)

Also you might want to visit your local Apple Specialist.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 2, 2011)

Well it just hit me! My 2008 Mac Pro (in my Signature) decided not to wake. So after a SMC Reset the Mac pro would not fully start and gave me the dreaded 3 blinking power light.  I then starting memory testing by taking all third party memory out and then starting the MacPro up good and then adding memory one module by module at a time (in a Mac Pro matched pair wise) until I found the module then was causing the problem. 

Luckily the store I bought the memory from offers a lifetime warranty so I can reach them (after the US Holiday weekend) and get a replacement.

I am leaving this story in case anyone else could use the 3 blinking startup lights to see that there is bad RAM in your Mac.


----------

